# Germany tour



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi fellow travellers, we are intending to spend a few weeks in Germany this May / June and were after advice on the best routes to take. We are starting at Calais and would like to travel down the Romantic Road or at least part of it. We have also considered travelling down the Mosel wine route. Any suggestions as to routes and places to see etc would be most appreciated.
Thanks
Dave G.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave, check this link out as I asked similar questions
We also are going during May/ June
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-132692-weather-and-costs-in-germany.html


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We are also going leaving on 1st May

We will travel to Luxenborg where we will fill up and then find a few days on Mosel valley staying on Stelleplatz then we will make our way from the Rhine where we will take the Romanchstrauss to Austria and then on to Italy lake Guarda and on to Southern Italy.

margaret


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I would ceratinly recommend the Mosel. Brilliant and stelplatz all over the place.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

MEES said:


> We are also going leaving on 1st May
> 
> We will travel to Luxenborg where we will fill up and then find a few days on Mosel valley staying on Stelleplatz then we will make our way from the Rhine where we will take the Romanchstrauss to Austria and then on to Italy lake Guarda and on to Southern Italy.
> 
> margaret


We will be just over a week behind you, same route(ish) and Bavaria.Then ?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

did you "Mosel-Travellers"  ever notice , that Germany offers a vast
variety of fine places besides the Mosel-area or romantic-road ?? 

whenever I hear Brits talk about travelling Germany , they do talk about those 2 regions only.

dare to travel the baltic coast for instance starting at Lubeck finishing at Peenemunde (former nazi-rocket development center) on the island of Usedom.

Or what about traveling down the River Elbe starting in Hamburg finishing in Dresden for instance.

Just 2 little hints for trip-planning through Germany.

Jan


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

satco said:


> did you "Mosel-Travellers"  ever notice , that Germany offers a vast
> variety of fine places besides the Mosel-area or romantic-road ??
> 
> whenever I hear Brits talk about travelling Germany , they do talk about those 2 regions only.
> ...


Thanks Jan,

You have just given me a brilliant idea for the first part of our holiday this year.

Although we generally start off in Bad Munsterifel, this year we will change the route.

Keith


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I am sure there are satco but I haven't been there so cannot make a recommendation. I have been to Koln as well and that's ok.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

satco said:


> did you "Mosel-Travellers"  ever notice , that Germany offers a vast
> variety of fine places besides the Mosel-area or romantic-road ??
> 
> whenever I hear Brits talk about travelling Germany , they do talk about those 2 regions only.
> ...


Thanks Satco, Mrs G is looking at our options we speak.
What is the weather like up there :?:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Germany seem popular this year. In June we're heading towards the "Mecklenburgische Seenplatte" before visiting Berlin and then the "Sachsische Schweiz" afterwards heading into Poland before circling around and visiting Rothenburg and Trier on the return - 8 weeks in all.
Can't wait.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

> Thanks Satco, Mrs G is looking at our options we speak.
> What is the weather like up there :?:


well , it depends , but it`s maritime at the baltic shores !
usually summers are fairly warm , you can expect a continous breeze.

when thinking of the Hamburg-Dresden trip proposal , it is possible to have rain , thunderstorms from time to time during summer .


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

satco said:


> did you "Mosel-Travellers"  ever notice , that Germany offers a vast
> variety of fine places besides the Mosel-area or romantic-road ??
> 
> whenever I hear Brits talk about travelling Germany , they do talk about those 2 regions only.
> ...


Agree Jan, we toured the Baltic coast from Peenemunde to Lubeck last year. We started in Bad Salzuflen, then Einbeck, up to Celle then across to Peenemunde. The towns such as Greifswald and Wismar are beautiful as are all the smaller villages. 
The Harz mountains is another lovely area as is the Lueneberger Heide.

But I am biased as we lived in Germany for several years!!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

cheshiregordon said:


> Germany seem popular this year. In June we're heading towards the "Mecklenburgische Seenplatte" before visiting Berlin and then the "Sachsische Schweiz" afterwards heading into Poland before circling around and visiting Rothenburg and Trier on the return - 8 weeks in all.
> Can't wait.


for Mecklenburg you should try the Neukloster-Stellplatz. Nice and tidy directly at the Neukloster-lake. we`ve been there in june 2012 .
fees were Euro 12.- incl. hookup

Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Satco, very tempting as we don't really like busy and commercial places. 
I did mention to Mrs G, the coastal area a few weeks ago, it does look nice!
We have two tours this year, so we just might!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Grath said:


> Thanks Satco, very tempting as we don't really like busy and commercial places.
> I did mention to Mrs G, the coastal area a few weeks ago, it does look nice!
> We have two tours this year, so we just might!


I do offer to give some hints to find adequate Stellplatz`s .
We tried some nice sites last year along the river Elbe and
baltic coast of eastern Germany as well.

Jan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

satco said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Satco, very tempting as we don't really like busy and commercial places.
> ...


Thanks Jan, that is very good of you, I will let you know.
We do have the Bord Atlas, in readiness! WE got it last year but never went to Germany.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

We are off on thursday for a month. Via Echternach then towards Dresden.
Planning to have a look at the wooden buildings route in part.
Into Poland on a loop before going towards Berlin then meander across and down again.

Ian


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

icer said:


> We are off on thursday for a month. Via Echternach then towards Dresden.
> Planning to have a look at the wooden buildings route in part.
> Into Poland on a loop before going towards Berlin then meander across and down again.
> 
> Ian


good plan , long term forecast shows up to 15- 17° C in Dresden by the mid of march


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at our blogs.
We have done some trips in Germany.

Mosel and Rhine are nice but other areas are lovely also.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

zulurita said:


> Have a look at our blogs.
> We have done some trips in Germany.
> 
> Mosel and Rhine are nice but other areas are lovely also.


Thanks Guy,s Kath will check out later.
Hope you are both well


----------



## jayboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Highly recommend the Black forest
spent over a month there last year
cant wait to go back !
great places to stay including free stellplatz, some with free elect 
great cycling,people are friendly and the fantastic city of frieburg
http://www.blackforest-tourism.com/


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Grath said:


> zulurita said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at our blogs.
> ...


Hi, thanks we are fine. Hope you both are well


----------

